# High Plains Foal Season 2021



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 2, 2020)

Well, the spring did not quite go as I planned. With grad school, I have been very busy. Only expecting 1 foal in 2021. A new mare to me but I am very excited about her foal. She is 168 days along, which puts day 300 on April 12th. Still a long time to go, but figured I might as well start this thread. The sire is my stallion, RHA Redis Loaded Dice. He is a silver bay tobiano. The dam is Tibbs Tango Rhythem. She is a chestnut shetland blend. He is 32 inches and she is 34. I hope the foal stays small haha. I will be streaming again once we get closer.


----------



## Taz (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh they are lovely! Is this her first foal? I can't wait to see what she has, I'm starting to feel like I need a foal fix.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you! This will be her second foal, first with me though. She is 8 years old.


----------



## MerMaeve (Dec 2, 2020)

What a cute mama and daddy!!   She is quite the looker!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 2, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> What a cute mama and daddy!!   She is quite the looker!



thank you! I’m hopeful this foal will follow their in their steps as a show horse.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 24, 2020)

Rhythem is just short of 200 days. She is FINALLY showing a baby bump. Doing very well though. Thought I might mention this as well. I have another mare, Rhapsody, I was positive was bred. She would be 16 days ahead of Rhythem. She has not come back into season and has developed what looks to be a baby bump. Everything pointed to being in foal...BUT she has tested negative 3 times. Once with a blood test and 2 times with a wee foal 120. I am thinking maybe a late miscarriage...but that does not explain her baby bump. Who knows haha. She?ll be under camera with Rhythem just in case. Rhythem is pretty buddy bound anyway so she would need a buddy when I bring her up for foalwatch. That makes Rhapsody the logical choice just in case she somehow is hiding that foal from tests lol. For that reason I will start foalwatch a bit early to cover my bases with her. Unless she comes back into season or shows clear evidence of not being in foal before that. Vets out here do not like to US them, mostly because they are not super experienced in it. Oh well just a waiting game. In the meantime here are a few more pictures...a couple of Dice who they were both bred to. Rhythem next and Rhapsody last.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 22, 2021)

Well I couldn?t take it anymore. I had Rhapsody ultrasounded. She is negative. Not surprised at all but relieved I don?t have to wonder anymore if I would miss an unexpected foaling. Anyway. Rhythem is now 220 days and doing great. Still very little belly to show. But I have felt lots of foal movement. Very excited for this foal. Although foal watch with grad school should be interesting...


----------



## Taz (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks for the update, I'm really looking forward to seeing what she has. I forgot you're in grad school, you're going to be pretty tired


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 24, 2021)

Taz said:


> Thanks for the update, I'm really looking forward to seeing what she has. I forgot you're in grad school, you're going to be pretty tired



Yeah and it’s an entry level doctorate program. So I go from a bachelors to a doctorate in 33 months


----------



## Taz (Jan 24, 2021)

So you're already tired


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 24, 2021)

Taz said:


> So you're already tired


Very much so lol. One week in and I’m already tired of it.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Rhythem is just short of 200 days. She is FINALLY showing a baby bump. Doing very well though. Thought I might mention this as well. I have another mare, Rhapsody, I was positive was bred. She would be 16 days ahead of Rhythem. She has not come back into season and has developed what looks to be a baby bump. Everything pointed to being in foal...BUT she has tested negative 3 times. Once with a blood test and 2 times with a wee foal 120. I am thinking maybe a late miscarriage...but that does not explain her baby bump. Who knows haha. She?ll be under camera with Rhythem just in case. Rhythem is pretty buddy bound anyway so she would need a buddy when I bring her up for foalwatch. That makes Rhapsody the logical choice just in case she somehow is hiding that foal from tests lol. For that reason I will start foalwatch a bit early to cover my bases with her. Unless she comes back into season or shows clear evidence of not being in foal before that. Vets out here do not like to US them, mostly because they are not super experienced in it. Oh well just a waiting game. In the meantime here are a few more pictures...a couple of Dice who they were both bred to. Rhythem next and Rhapsody last.


Wow they are beautiful!! Good luck


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> thank you! I’m hopeful this foal will follow their in their steps as a show horse.


Are you going to cart train the foal?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Are you going to cart train the foal?



Possibly. It would depend on its movement. Sire and dam were both successful halter horses so that is the main focus. I have a colt by this stallion and out of another mare that I’ll likely cart train as well as halter. He’s got huge movement.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Possibly. It would depend on its movement. Sire and dam were both successful halter horses so that is the main focus. I have a colt by this stallion and out of another mare that I’ll likely cart train as well as halter. He’s got huge movement.


Wow he looks great how old is he?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Wow he looks great how old is he?


Thank you, in that picture he was about 5 months. He’s 10 months now.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Thank you, in that picture he was about 5 months. He’s 10 months now.


How big is he?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> How big is he?



In that picture he was about 25 inches tall. He’s 27.5 inches now


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> In that picture he was about 25 inches tall. He’s 27.5 inches now


Do you think you will geld him?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

He has the tiniest head. Still wears an XS halter even with all the extra hair. This was him during summer. Hope to get him in the show ring this year.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Do you think you will geld him?



Depends on his mind and how he does showing.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Depends on his mind and how he does showing.


Ok, do you plan on breeding him?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Ok, do you plan on breeding him?



If he does well showing, probably. He’s going to mature really small and is very refined so he has a lot going for him.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

I think he’ll end up about 30 inches tall.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I think he’ll end up about 30 inches tall.


That would make for nice small foals


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes very. I like the shetland blends but they tend to be bigger. And I want to stay under 34 inches. So having a small stallion would be nice.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Yes very. I like the shetland blends but they tend to be bigger. And I want to stay under 34 inches. So having a small stallion would be nice.


I like the smaller ones too. When I was looking for a mini I wanted one that was small but when I met my mini I knew she was the one even tho she was a little bigger than I wanted,


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> I like the smaller ones too. When I was looking for a mini I wanted one that was small but when I met my mini I knew she was the one even tho she was a little bigger than I wanted,


She's 36" so not too big


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

Nope that’s not too big at all. I’m trying to stay under 34 because I want to have them AMHA registered. AMHR goes to 38 but I like them double registered


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Nope that’s not too big at all. I’m trying to stay under 34 because I want to have them AMHA registered. AMHR goes to 38 but I like them double registered


My boo bear isn't registered, do they have to be registered to go to shows?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

For rated shows yes. Is your girl a pinto? If so you can register her as a pinto.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> For rated shows yes. Is your girl a pinto? If so you can register her as a pinto.


She is a paint
this was her in the summer (the previous owner sent us this picture, I have not yet seen her during the summer)


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> She is a paintView attachment 42803
> this was her in the summer (the previous owner sent us this picture, I have not yet seen her during the summer)



Beautiful girl! So you could definitely register her as a pinto. Technically paint refers to a breed of full sized horses. She has the tobiano pinto pattern. Even unregistered you can show her at fairs etc.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Beautiful girl! So you could definitely register her as a pinto. Technically paint refers to a breed of full sized horses. She has the tobiano pinto pattern. Even unregistered you can show her at fairs etc.


Thank you! I think I will show her at the fair when they have it again(darn covid is canceling so many things)


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

just got her all tucked in for the night


----------



## Pitter Patter (Feb 9, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> He has the tiniest head. Still wears an XS halter even with all the extra hair. This was him during summer. Hope to get him in the show ring this year.


Stunning!


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 17, 2021)

Elizabeth.conder how is your mare coming along?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 18, 2021)

Slow and steady lol. Hit 245 a few days ago so a ways to go yet. Still barely showing but lots of foal movement. Had to move everyone because of the record breaking winter storm. Doing well overall.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 19, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Slow and steady lol. Hit 245 a few days ago so a ways to go yet. Still barely showing but lots of foal movement. Had to move everyone because of the record breaking winter storm. Doing well overall.


She looks good did you shave her belly to do a ultrasound?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 21, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> She looks good did you shave her belly to do a ultrasound?



Thank you, I was considering an ultrasound but also did it so I could see/feel movement easier. Plus she’s coming up on 250 days so I want to continue to keep a look out for abnormal development.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 21, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Thank you, I was considering an ultrasound but also did it so I could see/feel movement easier. Plus she’s coming up on 250 days so I want to continue to keep a look out for abnormal development.


Oh that makes sense


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 9, 2021)

Well Rhythem is really starting to show that foal belly at 265 days. Still a long way to go. Bonus picture of my 2020 colts recent hair cut. He is a whole 27.5 inches tall. Hoping to hit the show ring with him this year!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 12, 2021)

269 days today and Rhythem got a major hair cut. Getting into the 80s now. Just too warm for a thick winter coat. Too bad I can’t post a video, the foal was kicking up a storm today. Good to see considering she’s barely showing.


----------



## Taz (Mar 13, 2021)

What a pretty girl! Kinda jealous of all the foal movement and temp in the 80's, we're back to -15C again last night. Enjoy your spring!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 15, 2021)

Last year I sold a mare in foal to my stallion. I hated to, but she didn’t quite fit in my program. Well she just foaled a healthy tiny colt. Cannon bones only 6.5 inches long which means he should mature at only 28 inches.
Also, I am hoping to have my live stream up soon for anyone that wants to watch. I know there are several possibly expecting foals. If y’all ever decide y’all want to try to stream, Marewatchers is well worth it. In fact they caught this little guys foaling at 4:15 am.


----------



## Flying on boo (Mar 15, 2021)

WOW!!! He is gorgeous!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 16, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> WOW!!! He is gorgeous!



Thank you! I'm excited to see how he turns out. The mares owner (who is a good friend) is very pleased with him.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 3, 2021)

I will post a real update on my girl soon. Not much going on yet. Once I get my cams up I’ll post it too. In the meantime...I’m helping watch this mare named Stormy. She’s technically a pony at about 13 hh. She’s literally 420 (I think) days in foal. Crazy pony won’t foal lol. But she’s finally testing ready tonight. If anyone wants to watch and possible catch the foaling, here is the link! MW Rental 1 Streaming By MareWatchers

This is program I stream with. It’s a really awesome group on Facebook too. So if any of y’all want to see extra updates on her y’all should join the group! Also because it’s agood way to waste your time watching mares....


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 3, 2021)

My mistake....she’s actually 421 days at a minimum...talk about a long foal watch


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 4, 2021)

Well that pony mare is all waxed up and hopefully will foal tonight!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 4, 2021)

Let's hope so! I watched her for an hour last night and she looked uncomfortable. I thought for sure I was going to miss it like I did with yours last year!




elizabeth.conder said:


> Well that pony mare is all waxed up and hopefully will foal tonight!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 4, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Let's hope so! I watched her for an hour last night and she looked uncomfortable. I thought for sure I was going to miss it like I did with yours last year!




She is pretty dramatic. Gets upset a LOT. But seems very uncomfortable and off the last 24 hrs and has been testing ready for 3ish days. All the way down to 6.0 the last 24 hrs. So I’m hoping it’s early tonight!


----------



## Taz (Apr 4, 2021)

That's unreal!! I don't have home internet so can't watch her but can you please post when she foals and a picture?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 5, 2021)

Well, no foal last night. But she is now dripping milk quite quickly. So hopefully it will be soon, maybe even during the day. I will definitely share a picture! It might come out with all its teeth and full grown LOL


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 6, 2021)

Finally, day 424, Stormy has a colt!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 6, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Finally, day 424, Stormy has a colt!


What time did she have him?!! I was checking in and when I checked back in this morning there he was! So glad it went well. Great photo!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 6, 2021)

Hurray, congrats, Stormy! What a awesome mommy she seems to be! So cute ! That must have been a looonnnngggg wait for a foal !


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 6, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> What time did she have him?!! I was checking in and when I checked back in this morning there he was! So glad it went well. Great photo!



It was about 5:30 am Central time


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2021)

Big congratulations


----------



## MerMaeve (Apr 7, 2021)

Yay Stormy! Please post any other Marewatcher cams, I'd love to watch them!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 7, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> Yay Stormy! Please post any other Marewatcher cams, I'd love to watch them!!
> [/QUOTE










I can definitely do that!
My camera should be up soon. Having some difficulties with it but hopefully they’ll be resolved tomorrow....

In the meantime here are a few that are supposed to be getting close. You can even go to the Marewatchers website and it has a ton of cameras but they aren’t updated as often. The facebook group is very good about updating.






Dusty Rose Miniatures Streaming By MareWatchers







marewatchers.com










S Bar P Miniature Horses Streaming By MareWatchers







marewatchers.com









__





McCoy's Miniature Horses Streaming By MareWatchers







www.marewatchers.com










Faith Farm & Foaling Streaming By MareWatchers







marewatchers.com









__





Caidnjax Miniature Shetlands Streaming By MareWatchers







www.marewatchers.com









__





Paradise Found Miniatures Streaming By MareWatchers







www.marewatchers.com





All of those have mares who should be getting close. Several should foal in the next 7-10 days. Some earlier I’d expect.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 8, 2021)

Y’all....my camera is FINALLY up. Can’t tell you the number of hrs I’ve worked on it. Woohooo! High Plains Miniature Horses Streaming By MareWatchers


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 8, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Well Rhythem is really starting to show that foal belly at 265 days. Still a long way to go. Bonus picture of my 2020 colts recent hair cut. He is a whole 27.5 inches tall. Hoping to hit the show ring with him this year!


Nice clip job on your colt!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 11, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Nice clip job on your colt!



Thank you! I am pretty happy with how he is developing.

On the Rhythem front....she’s in no hurry lol. Barely starting an udder. I’m getting anxious to see change. Oh well, it’ll happen sooner or later. Meanwhile I’m still showing her online. No one even realizes she’s in foal, much less full term unless I tell them lol. Dice (the sire) isn’t looking too bad either for a 9 year old stallion in pasture condition


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 11, 2021)

@elizabeth.conder Your horses have really beautiful conformation.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 11, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> @elizabeth.conder Your horses have really beautiful conformation.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 11, 2021)

Anyone interested in watching this mare is looking close. Ph is dropping and udder can’t get much bigger. Went from 7.8+ to 7.2 today and she is 24 hrs from how she foaled last year. 




__





Paradise Found Miniatures Streaming By MareWatchers







www.marewatchers.com


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 19, 2021)

Rhythem has finally started an udder. 307 days today. I still think we have some time left, but she definitely built quite a bit quickly. She has dropped a lot too. These pictures were barely more than 18 hrs apart.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 29, 2021)

Well looks like we’re getting close to entering the final stretch. Today is day 317. She still has some udder to build but it is steadily and rapidly growing. Her behavior has changed drastically and she has softened up around the tail head. I’ll physically check her again in a couple hrs and hopefully post some updated pictures. I’m HOPING to have a foal in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 1, 2021)

Well I’m getting close to 24/7 foal watch if not already there. Her udder pretty much quadrupled in 12 hrs. Ph is starting to drop and she couldn’t be looser in the backside without the foal just falling out. Her behavior is drastically different and it’s supposed to storm all night. And of course next week is finals week.


----------



## Taz (May 1, 2021)

Wahoo! Maybe she'll have it tonight and then you can sleep a bit before finals.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 1, 2021)

Well ph is still high this morning. I’d expect it to drop soon though with how much progress she made. I can BARELY get anything to test though.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 1, 2021)

Praying the timing works out between foaling and finals!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 3, 2021)

Still testing high, but her udder is really getting there. Still some growth to do. But she’s shown how fast she can change. This was last night vs this morning. 321 days now. I am optimistic she’ll foal in the next week. Of course I say that so she’ll probably go longer.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 5, 2021)

Okay y’all, this is where we are....ph is still high, hardness is too though. Brix has steadily risen and is now 22. Best udder to date. Milk squirts and drops now instead of barely comes when I try to test. It is thick, sticky, and cloudy. I have two tests today and will be gone most of the day. I have people watching her but only when she is on camera for the most part. So she will probably be in most of the day. Hopefully I can let her out some this afternoon when I get home. But I don’t feel good not having eyes on her at this point, especially for that long. She may hold out a bit longer but it’s also very possible that her ph will drop quickly with how much she has changed. She still has to fill a bit, but we all know how fast that can happen.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 6, 2021)

Well she is being nice and methodical about dropping. Brix is 28, hardness (undiluted) is off the charts, ph is about 7.0. I’m predicting the weekend. As in starting tomorrow night lol. Of course she may decide to move things along today....I guess we’ll see! Meanwhile she is enjoying all the extra of her favorite thing in the world....FOOD


----------



## Willow Flats (May 6, 2021)

That face! What a cutie. Can't wait to see her foal! ❤


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 6, 2021)

Wow, she is very loose! I don't think sleep is in your near future! She's a real cutie!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 6, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> That face! What a cutie. Can't wait to see her foal! ❤



Thank you! I’m so excited!




Pitter Patter said:


> Wow, she is very loose! I don't think sleep is in your near future! She's a real cutie!



Lol nope, definitely not


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 6, 2021)

Wishing you a safe foaling 

Will try and check in on the weekend !


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 7, 2021)

She waited for me to finish finals!
Now she is officially in foaling range testing 6.2/6.4. Udder is about full. Milk is thick, sticky, and white. She’s very uncomfortable and it’s supposed to storm tonight


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 8, 2021)

Thankful she didn’t go last night as I had back to back emergencies. First my dog got bit by a rattlesnake and had to go the emergency vet where he was admitted that was about 10:30. Then about 12:30 I found my 15 year old cat (who is my buddy and goes everywhere I go) severely hypoglycemic to the point she was barely responsive. So rushed her to the same vet. Didn’t get back till 1:30. Thankfully my sister was home and watched Rhythem for me. Boone (my dog) just had his second round of antivenom. And they are still trying to stabilize Happy’s (my cat) blood sugar. 

That said. Rhythem is testing about 6.0 this morning and had a bit of wax. So it should be soon...


----------



## Willow Flats (May 8, 2021)

Lots of fur babies to worry about!

Hope they get Happy stabilized. 

You have had so much on your plate! Hang in there. ❤


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 8, 2021)

Looks like all your fur babies all gave you a break for finals and now they must be making up for it! Not much longer for your baby!


----------



## Taz (May 8, 2021)

Oh no!! I hope they both pull through!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 9, 2021)

Man she’s dragging this out. She looks and is testing ready but seems to be enjoying my exhaustion. Great news though. I got to bring my dog AND my cat home and they are both doing well. Poor pup is incredibly swollen and sore.


----------



## Flying on boo (May 9, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Man she’s dragging this out. She looks and is testing ready but seems to be enjoying my exhaustion. Great news though. I got to bring my dog AND my cat home and they are both doing well. Poor pup is incredibly swollen and sore.


I'm glad your dog and cat are doing better


----------



## Taz (May 9, 2021)

So happy they are both home and doing well. Hopefully a baby and sleep soon.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 9, 2021)

Your poor pup! That back leg has to be really stiff with all the swelling. He is such a cutie.
Time for the baby to arrive!!!!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 9, 2021)

Well the good news is Happy and Boone are both doing well. Disappointing news is that Rhythem has decided to reverse course. Udder shrunk and ph rose. So who knows.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 11, 2021)

Ph is back to below 6.4. She’s been below 7.0 for 5 days now. Who knows what she’s planning.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 11, 2021)

Finally testing 6.0! Means we should (in theory) have a foal in 24 hrs! But we already know how she feels about rules so I guess we’ll see.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 12, 2021)

Finally testing 6.0! Means we should (in theory) have a foal in 24 hrs! But we already know how she feels about rules so I guess we’ll see.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 12, 2021)

These were just now.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 12, 2021)

He’s finally here! Red pinto colt. Foaled about 1:36 this morning. Was a red bag so he was a bit slow getting growing. But he seems good now.


----------



## Taz (May 12, 2021)

Congratulations!!! SO cute!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 12, 2021)

Congratulations!!! He is adorable and so glad he made it safe and sound.


----------



## Flying on boo (May 12, 2021)

Congratulations, he is very handsome.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 12, 2021)

Very handsome congratulations!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 12, 2021)

AWW!!!!!! SO CUTE ! 

Big congrats ! I love his markings !


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 12, 2021)

Congratulations 

Glad you were there to help him , love his markings


----------



## MerMaeve (May 13, 2021)

Congratulations!! He is beautiful!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 13, 2021)

Thank you everyone! He’s still unfolding. But here’s some pics from today. He’s turning into quite the little firecracker.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 13, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Thank you everyone! He’s still unfolding. But here’s some pics from today. He’s turning into quite the little firecracker.


I love his little snip!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 14, 2021)

Oh, such a little sweetheart !


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 14, 2021)

PaintMeAMini said:


> I love his little snip!



Me too!


----------



## mrichmond (May 15, 2021)

He’s such a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Taz (May 15, 2021)

That nose!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2021)

He is lovely , his markings are stunning , glad he’s unfolding nicely


----------



## MerMaeve (May 20, 2021)

Aww, he is adorable!! Have you settled on a name yet? I can't remember...LOL


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 27, 2021)

Hahaha, I am trying to decide on a registered name still, but I decided on Bravado. Bravo for short.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 27, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Hahaha, I am trying to decide on a registered name still, but I decided on Bravado. Bravo for short.


He is absolutely gorgeous! He is already such a looker, Bravo suits him perfect!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 27, 2021)

I love it!!!! It suits him. I have always wanted to use that name, but that's the name of my friend's morgan.


----------



## Kelly (May 28, 2021)

A name?….hmmmm…. How about *Honey Bunny Snuggly Cutie Pie*_!!!!??….. *Cutie *_for short?? IDK, I mean, I guess Bravado is cool too


----------



## MerMaeve (May 28, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Hahaha, I am trying to decide on a registered name still, but I decided on Bravado. Bravo for short.


I love it! What was his dad's registered name? What is Rhythem's registered name?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 28, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> I love it! What was his dad's registered name? What is Rhythem's registered name?


 
Sire is RHA Redis Loaded Dice
Dam is Tibbs Tango Rhythem
Has to start with HPR for my farm.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 28, 2021)

Love the name Bravado or Bravo ! It fits him perfectly !


----------



## Taz (May 30, 2021)

I'm hopeless with names but he is gorgeous!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 30, 2021)

I think I’ve finally decided on HPR Dancin With Bravado.


----------



## MerMaeve (May 30, 2021)

I love it!! It suits him perfectly!


----------



## mrichmond (Jun 1, 2021)

Great name! He’s so incredibly cute! We still haven’t settled on registered names for our two and they’re a year old.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 1, 2021)

Omg! A year old with no names?! Poor babies! What do you call them? “Hey *Horse* get over here!” Or maybe it’s “hey *Short Stuff*, leave your sister alone!” Or maybe “get your cute little butt over here *Cutie Patootie *and STOP BITING ME!”   ❤


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 1, 2021)

Lol I changed registered names last minute for last years foals. I picked out a call name and then worked it into a registered name. Here’s a few more better pictures of Bravo. One of him after playing in the rain too. Excited to clip and see what’s under that baby fuzz. He’s technically 3 weeks tomorrow which is mind blowing.


----------



## mrichmond (Jun 1, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Omg! A year old with no names?! Poor babies! What do you call them? “Hey *Horse* get over here!” Or maybe it’s “hey *Short Stuff*, leave your sister alone!” Or maybe “get your cute little butt over here *Cutie Patootie *and STOP BITING ME!”   ❤


Lol!  They do have names, just not registered names yet. Theo is the black one and Ziggy is the pinto. We’re thinking Mini Brook Graces Dark Star for Theo and Mini Brook Color Outside the Lines for Ziggy. I just have to get good photos of each


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2021)

He is a def keeper !!! Love the name you have chosen Elizabeth


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 2, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Lol I changed registered names last minute for last years foals. I picked out a call name and then worked it into a registered name. Here’s a few more better pictures of Bravo. One of him after playing in the rain too. Excited to clip and see what’s under that baby fuzz. He’s technically 3 weeks tomorrow which is mind blowing.


Awwwww, he is the cutest little thing! That last picture melted my heart!! ❤


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 2, 2021)

mrichmond said:


> Lol!  They do have names, just not registered names yet. Theo is the black one and Ziggy is the pinto. We’re thinking Mini Brook Graces Dark Star for Theo and Mini Brook Color Outside the Lines for Ziggy. I just have to get good photos of each


I love those, they suit them perfectly!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank y’all!


----------

